
The Minds of Plants: Flowers with Memories and Social Trees - dpflan
https://aeon.co/essays/beyond-the-animal-brain-plants-have-cognitive-capacities-too
======
haZard_OS
The language used in this article is so misleading it resembles pseudoscience.
In a scientific context, memories, motivation, and cognition require a central
nervous system and the life forms generally regarded as "plants" do not
possess central nervous systems - Full Stop.

    
    
      Metaphor and analogy play a critical role in science communication but, without careful disclaimers, scientific knowledge is obfuscated rather than disseminated.

